# ABA-T or 1.8T? Help me decide!



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a 95 jetta, and I'm thinking it's time to start looking into a turbo set up. My original plan was to do a 1.8t (AWP engine code) swap with a bigger turbo, FMIC, and the basic upgrade mods, but after browsing the mk3 forums and seeing people talking about their ABA-T's I started thinking about just putting a turbo on my ABA, especially since an ABA motor is a lot cheaper than a 1.8t.


My goal is 250+hp to the wheels while maintaining street-ability (even if that means using a boost controller)


I decided I would ask the guys with experience which engine I should go with, to see what the overall differences will be.


Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

My ABA 16VT on 15psi, beats my friends 1.8T on 24psi.  Not sure if this helps, Mine is in a MK2, his is in a MK3. I know that Both the ABA and 1.8T have their good and bad. Just build one and go with it.. Both will make the power you want with the right Mods and lots of $$$$..


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess a big deciding factor would be which engine offers more bang for my buck haha.

While sticking with the ABA means I will have more money to put into performance parts, I feel like the 1.8t has a head start over my 8v ABA.


Also, will I have to swap to an OBD2 ECU to reach the full potential of a turbo set up?



> My ABA 16VT on 15psi, beats my friends 1.8T on 24psi.


What turbos are you guys running?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> I guess a big deciding factor would be which engine offers more bang for my buck haha.
> 
> While sticking with the ABA means I will have more money to put into performance parts, I feel like the 1.8t has a head start over my 8v ABA.
> 
> ...


You could easily get your 250 whp out of a stock internalled 1.8T with a bigger turbo and tuning. A smallish t25/t28 would be plenty big enough. I make 240whp with a K03 and WMI on my 20/20t.

However I'd go standalone in either case.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> What turbos are you guys running?


I Think the 1.8T is on a KO3S, its got some other mods, Bigger FMIC 2.5" piping, full 2.5" exhaust. Plus some other stuff.

Mine ABA 16vT has a T3/T4, 48# injectors, MS, 2.5" exhaust, Bigger FMIC with 2.5" piping.
Plus a lot more.

Price is a big factor. I think I am in my ABA around 1.5k Total. Thats for everything.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jones84 said:


> I Think the 1.8T is on a KO3S, its got some other mods, Bigger FMIC 2.5" piping, full 2.5" exhaust. Plus some other stuff.
> 
> Mine ABA 16vT has a T3/T4, 48# injectors, MS, 2.5" exhaust, Bigger FMIC with 2.5" piping.
> Plus a lot more.
> ...


I have only got 3.5K in my WHOLE CAR. :laugh:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I don't even think this is even a question for the power goal. The difficulty (not saying its really hard) of getting the 1.8T engine and swaping is more than enough just not do it even throwing out the cost. 
The ABA motor will certainly reach your power goal and you already have it.... seems like a simple solution to me.

unless you can get a awp engine for dirt cheap... or took the transmission too...you'll be better off sticking to your ABA. 1.8t with ko3s basically max out ~200whp 250wtq +/-15 so you'll need to maxout a k04 or run a larger turbo for 250whp.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea, part of the reason I'm thinking about going ABA-t is because the cost of a 1.8t motor alone would be enough to cover about 3/4ths of the turbo set up for the ABA.


And if I went with the 1.8 I would go for something along the lines of a GT28.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Prof315 said:


> I have only got 3.5K in my WHOLE CAR. :laugh:


I am close to that  The turbo was most of the cost. I am in my MK2 GLI about $2200 total. I only paid $400 for the car.:laugh:


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

if you have an aba.. put a 16v head on and boost away.. i had a couple 16vt over the years. they are alot of fun and cheap to build..

im parting my last 16vt.. probably close to 600whp on e85 too


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm planning on getting the body work done before I start on the motor or I'd probably ask for some prices 

My plan is to work on performance next summer and have the car ready for action by the end of next year.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

About how much does a 16v head cost and where is a good place to find one?


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

And don't forget the parts needed to make it fit.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

papo98jetta said:


> And don't forget the parts needed to make it fit.


I'm willing to bet most ppl are giving the advice for a 16v head because its just makes more power.... PERIOD.... they don't actually understand everything it takes to actually run a ABA/16v turbo :screwy:

They make it out to be simplier than it is... and you need much more than just a 16v head.. If you are serious about considering, there is a thread in the hybrid/swap forums which covers this topic, its been there for years you should certainly check it out.... I'm sure you probably will reconsider :beer:


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> I'm willing to bet most ppl are giving the advice for a 16v head because its just makes more power.... PERIOD.... they don't actually understand everything it takes to actually run a ABA/16v turbo :screwy:
> 
> They make it out to be simplier than it is... and you need much more than just a 16v head.. If you are serious about considering, there is a thread in the hybrid/swap forums which covers this topic, its been there for years you should certainly check it out.... I'm sure you probably will reconsider :beer:


Not realy, All you need is the Head, IM shaft, Oil pump, Oil pump gear and plug.
A 1.8t timing belt, Arp head studs and a head gasket. I have built 3 ABA 16vt, It is not that hard. I think that some times people over think stuff. It is a very simple set up to make.


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Any build thread?^^

Also BBM sells a kit that makes it much easier to install.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Jones84 said:


> Not realy, All you need is the Head, IM shaft, Oil pump, Oil pump gear and plug.
> A 1.8t timing belt, Arp head studs and a head gasket. I have built 3 ABA 16vt, It is not that hard. I think that some times people over think stuff. It is a very simple set up to make.


....well you need some hoses etc... but we've started with 1 part, and now we at least have 6... you'll need some type of an adaptor for the TB to run a pipe to it I believe, although you have built motors (I'm not saying it would be difficult for me), it wouldn't be so simple for someone who has not done this type of work before gonig from nothing to building a aba/16v motor and than setting up a FI system... normally working on the FI system alone is more than the average joe is going to handle w/o 1million questions... thats kinda my point :wave:


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Which is why I have a million questions


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Check out bbm they have a lot of info in hybrid parts.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've looked at the BBM parts, but $800 for the swap kit?

I'm just going to run the 9a IM shaft, pump, and dizzy.


I'm pretty confident about doing the head swap really. The only things that I'm concerned about is the Throttle body, unless I get an intake mani that I can use my 8v TB.

The coolant hoses, just not sure what all will be different and how to make it work.


and how to use the aba accessories, every time I try to find info on it, it takes me to a dead link or an argument about it, I just want someone who is running the ABA accessories to tell me how they did it haha


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you want to keep the aba serp on the aba, then keep it.. The coolant lines will be like the 9A as you will have them coming from the front and the side. I can send you pics of mine if you want. 
As for the throttle body, it will depend on what Management system you run. If you go SEMS or OBD, DIGI 1, 

here is were you can find all the info that you need.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1535079-lets-get-a-ABA-16v-Parts-List-FAQ-Thread-going


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Wish I could.

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jones84 said:


> If you want to keep the aba serp on the aba, then keep it.. The coolant lines will be like the 9A as you will have them coming from the front and the side. I can send you pics of mine if you want.
> As for the throttle body, it will depend on what Management system you run. If you go SEMS or OBD, DIGI 1,
> 
> here is were you can find all the info that you need.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1535079-lets-get-a-ABA-16v-Parts-List-FAQ-Thread-going


Pictures would be greatly appreciated!

as for the management, I plan on running OBDI until I get the turbo set up, then most likely standalone.

I really know pretty much nothing about software, but I'd like the head swap to be almost a bolt on upgrade at first.


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

By putting the 16v head on the ABA will drop the compression to low for N/A. If you are going to boost it you need to do it at the same time. 
I will post up some pics later on today.

Here are some pics of My MK2 GLI with a ABA 16VT


----------



## papo98jetta (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah drops it around an 8 instead of the stock 10, right?

Sent using HTC EVO with tapatalk.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

Alright, well I guess that means I'll be holding on to the head for a bit longer, so I'll put some extra work into it.


What size exhaust should I be looking at? I saw someone say that 2.5" to the cat then 3" cat back worked pretty well.

What are your suggestions?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

3" all the way... also u shoulda got a 1.8t


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can put out just as much power with the aba 16vt as with a 1.8t and I get to spend less.


----------



## rweird (Apr 10, 2004)

*FV-QR*

3" exhaust. no question. mandrelbendingsolutions.com


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

What throttle body do you guys suggest?

I think the choices are 16v passat and corrado g60?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> What throttle body do you guys suggest?
> 
> I think the choices are 16v passat and corrado g60?


If you plan on OBD1 ABA management 16V auto trans or G60 auto trans. You need a TPS. I have a G60 auto trans throttle body.... $50 shipped anywhere in the continental US.


----------



## Sycoticmynd29 (Jan 17, 2011)

How about for stand alone?


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sycoticmynd29 said:


> How about for stand alone?


You definately want a TPS for standalone, it's not absolutely needed for Megasquirt but it makes things a whole lot easier.


----------

